# 59th Legislative session Outdoor Recap.



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank You, to all who took the time to be involved.

*Proposed bills that failed *
HB 1049(Representative Hanson) - Would have lowered the deer license fee for a resident hunter after the second lottery from $20 to $10. Failed house 4-86.

HB 1058(Introduced by Rep's DeKrey, Drovdal, Devlin) - Would have required the legislative council to consider studying, during the 2005-06 interim, the game and fish laws, rules, and proclamations, with the objective of establishing which laws, rules, and proclamations should most appropriately be addressed by the legislative assembly, administrative rulemaking, or gubernatorial proclamations. Passed house 70-20. Failed senate 2-42.

HB 1101(Introduced by natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Would have increased the age from 10 to 12 for those who need to wear a life jacket while in a boat. Failed house 29-62.

HB 1118(Rep's Drovdal, S. Meyer, Norland; Sen's Urlacher, Lyson) - Would have increased the nonresident any-deer bow licenses from 15 percent to 20 percent of the prior year's mule deer gun licenses. Failed house 1-89.

HB 1269(Rep's Amerman, Gulleson, Kerzman; Senator Heitkamp) - Would have provided two wild turkey licenses to the national wild turkey federation to be used for a raffle or auction. Failed house 38-52.

HB 1285(Rep's Herbel, Monson; Senator Trenbeath) - Would have made one white-tailed or mule deer license available to North Dakota Quality Deer Management, Inc. to be used for a raffle or auction. Failed house 9-82.

HB 1296(Representative DeKrey) - Would have restricted suspension of hunting or fishing privileges to persons with felony convictions only, and would have repealed the laws that prohibit hunting under the influence. Failed house 1-87.

HB 1317(Rep's Nelson, Hanson, Porter; Sen's Erbele, O'Connell) - Would have changed the fee for a resident antlered deer gun license to $35 and a resident antlerless deer gun license to $10. Passed house 58-28. Failed senate 11-34.

HB 1338(Rep's Kerzman, Froelich, Kempenich; Senator Erbele) - Would have required hunters to seek landowner permission before hunting on private land. Failed house 24-69.

HB 1339(Rep's Kerzman, DeKrey, Froelich; Senator Lyson) - Would have decreased the nonresident small game license fee from $85 to $6, eliminated the nonresident small game 10-day license, and allowed nonresidents to hunt the first week of the pheasant season on game and fish lands, including PLOTS acreage. Failed house 24-62.

HB 1343(Rep's Froelich, Damschen, DeKrey, Kerzman; Sen's Erbele, Taylor) - Would have prohibited state agencies from informing the public that it is legal to hunt on nonposted lands. Failed house 14-74.

HB 1356(Rep's Bernstein, Aarsvold, Brandenburg, Grande; Sen's Grindberg, Syverson) - Would have allowed a member of a group deer hunting party to take a white-tailed deer for another member of that party, as long as that member was present and hunting together in the same area. Failed house 19-73.

HB 1367(Rep's Hunskor, DeKrey, Froseth, Hanson; Sen's Freborg, Tallackson) - Would have made it unlawful for any person to place any substance within 1,000 feet of an adjacent landowner for the purpose of baiting or attracting big game to enter that person's property. Failed house 32-59.

HB 1388(Rep's Kempenich, Haas, Kerzman; Senator Erbele) - Would have made it unlawful for a person to hunt within 100 yards of an occupied building without consent of the person occupying the building, and a person would not have been able to hunt or pursue game upon the premises of another within 440 yards of an occupied building, without consent of the person occupying the building. Failed house 19-72.

HB 1393(Rep's D. Johnson, Carlson, S. Meyer; Sen's Erbele, Krauter) - Would have increased the maximum number of white-tailed deer licenses available for outfitters from 100 to 150. Failed house 21-72.

HB 1400(Rep's Drovdal, DeKrey, Kempenich; Sen's Christmann, Urlacher) - Would have replaced the director of the game and fish department on the natural areas advisory board committee with the executive vice president of the North Dakota stockmen's association. Failed house 41-49.

HB 1422(Rep's Iverson, Boucher, Carlson, Hanson, Porter) - Would have specified no fewer than eight nonresident waterfowl hunting zones, and the number of nonresident licenses issued in each zone would have been set by using a formula to create equal hunting opportunities within each zone. Failed house 44-49.

HB 1423 (Rep's Galvin, Carlson, DeKrey, Drovdal; Senator Wardner) - Would have required identification by signage and publication of all grant and nongrant lands that are open to hunting, prohibited closing of these lands to hunting, and prohibited a guide or outfitter from operating on any lands belonging to the state. Failed house 40-51.

HB 1447 (Rep's Solberg, Froelich, Onstad; Senator Tallackson) - Would have allowed the use of a .22 Magnum firing a hollow point bullet to take wild turkeys. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1451(Rep's Hunskor, DeKrey) - Would have allowed gratis license holders who do not post any of their land during the deer gun season to hunt within the entire unit in which the land described in the completed application is located. Failed house 0-92.

HB 1502(Rep's Damschen, DeKrey, Froelich, Weisz; Sen's Christmann, Erbele) - Would have required state agencies acquiring privately-owned land to dispose of an equal or greater acreage of its property to a private entity or entities. Failed house 17-71.

SB 2271(Sen's Krauter, Heitkamp, Lyson; Rep's Kerzman, Nelson, Porter) - A pheasant hunting season would have been held for youth ages 12-16 on the Friday before the opening of the regular pheasant season. Passed senate 43-0. Failed house 29-61.

SB 2376(Sen's Lindaas, Fischer; Rep's D. Johnson, Nelson) - Would have decreased the gratis requirement to a minimum of 140 acres. Passed senate 46-1. Failed house 7-84.

SB 2408(Sen's O'Connell, Robinson) - Would have made it unlawful for an individual to hunt any wildlife that was tied, staked out, or caged. Senate withdrew bill from consideration.

*Active Bills *
HB 1018 (Introduced by appropriations committee at the request of the governor) - Appropriates $49,195,054 for the game and fish department for the biennium beginning July 1, 2005, and ending June 30, 2007. Passed house 78-4. Senate Appropriations Committee heard 3/4, no action taken.

HB 1062(Rep's Porter, DeKrey, Carlson, Norland; Sen's Cook, Dever) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by prohibiting a landowner from participating in the deer proof hay yard program who allows commercial hunting on a majority of acres owned and operated and who post that land from big game hunting. Passed house 83-9. SNRC amended to prohibit a landowner who allows commercial hunting for big game on a majority of acres owned and operated in exchange for compensation and who posts a majority of the acres owned and operated by that person. A prorated repayment system over a three-year period is also included. Passed senate 44-2 as amended.

HB 1094(Introduced by agriculture committee at the request of the agriculture commissioner) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by directing fur proceeds from furs taken by animal damage control agents to the department of agriculture's wildlife services instead of the general fund. Passed house 67-24. Senate amended for net proceeds of up to $15,000 must be used by department of agriculture wildlife services to fund its program activities that benefit the state's livestock producers. Passed senate 46-0 as amended.

HB 1189(Rep's Porter, DeKrey, Martinson, Nelson; Sen's Lyson, Tollefson) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by establishing a new private land hunting access program with local match required. Passed house 86-6. SNRC made minor amendments. Amendment adopted. Senate Appropriations heard 3/15, no action taken. House refused to concur Conference committee appointed

HB 1193(Rep's Drovdal, Porter; Sen's Fischer, Lyson, Urlacher) - Would allow landowners who have already received landowner elk licenses to participate in a weighted lottery to receive additional licenses. Passed house 88-0. Passed senate 47-0. Signed by speaker.

HB 1238(Rep's Porter, Kempenich, Nelson, Norland; Sen's Heitkamp, Lyson) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by making corporations and partnerships eligible for a gratis deer license, with the license issued in the name of a shareholder, member or partner. Passed house 83-2. SNRC made minor amendments. Passed senate 47-0 as amended.

HB 1239(Rep's Porter, DeKrey, Haas, Herbel; Sen's Freborg, Urlacher) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by allowing off trail vehicle use by hunters with the landowners written consent. Passed house 68-22. SNRC amended to not allow off-trail vehicle use while hunting upland game during the deer gun season. Passed senate 33-13.

HB1276 (Rep's Porter, S. Kelsh; Sen's Freborg, Wardner) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by revising hunting guide and outfitter laws, including restricting lands available to guide on, and requiring guides and outfitters to receive permission before hunting on certain lands. Passed house 89-3. SNRC made minor amendments. Passed senate 47-0 as amended.

HB 1402(Rep's Drovdal, DeKrey, S. Meyer; Sen's Lyson, Urlacher) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by making available a nonresident fall wild turkey license for $80 if any licenses remain after the drawing. Currently the season is open to only North Dakota residents. Passed house 62-29. SNRC amended to make leftover licenses available to residents and nonresidents. Passed senate 45-0 as amended. House refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

HB 1419(Rep's Hunskor, Froseth, D. Johnson; Sen's Cook, Lyson, O'Connell) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by allowing an owner of farmed elk who is experiencing elk depredation problems to contact the director, and upon investigation, the director may issue special elk depredation management licenses to individuals who received licenses to hunt elk issued in previous year's lottery but who were unsuccessful in harvesting an elk. Passed house 88-1. SNRC amended for the governor, by proclamation, to establish a procedure to issue elk depredation management licenses in a timely manner. Passed senate 45-0 as amended.

SB 2041(Introduced by legislative council natural resources committee) - An individual hunting on Indian land pursuant to a tribal hunting license is not required to possess a state license to hunt on such lands. Passed senate 40-6. Passed house 58-33.

SB 2141(Introduced by transportation committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by revising the boating under the influence law. Passed senate 47-0. House Transportation Committee amended. Passed house 74-17 as amended.

SB 2145(Sen's Stenehjem, Holmberg; Representative Svedjan) - Would appropriate money in the game and fish fund in the state treasury to the game and fish department for the purpose of defraying expenses of the purchase of 5,225 acres of land (Ebert Ranch) in western North Dakota by the parks and recreation department. Passed senate 29-16. House Appropriations Committee heard 3/8, no action taken.

SB 2220(Senator Fairfield) - Entitles a nonresident to hunt cranes with either a nonresident waterfowl or nonresident small game license. Passed senate 46-0. Passed house 81-7. Signed by president. Signed by speaker.

SB 2256(Sen's Klein, Erbele, O'Connell; Rep's DeKrey, Devlin, Weisz) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by implementing a statewide nonresident waterfowl hunting license for $100, with $15 of the fee to be used for the Private Land Open To Sportsmen program. Passed senate 28-17. HNRC amended for the total number of statewide nonresident waterfowl licenses issued may not exceed one-half of the total nonresident waterfowl hunting licenses issued. Also amended the fee of the statewide license to $170, with $85 of that used for the PLOTS program. Passed house 60-29 as amended. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed. Passed at $40.00 extra for zone buster.

SB 2290 (Sen's Heitkamp, Erbele, Tollefson; Rep's Amerman, Carlson, Gulleson) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code pertaining to shooting preserves, including where a nonresident small game license entitles the nonresident to hunt small game for the entire season on a private shooting preserve. A nonresident shooting preserve hunting license would be required. Passed senate 43-1. Passed house 82-8.

SB 2294(Sen's Heitkamp, Erbele, Thane; Rep's Gulleson, Wall, Williams) - Would amend the North Dakota Century Code by increasing an annual resident wholesale bait vendors license from $30 to $50; an annual class B nonresident wholesale bait vendors license from $200 to $250; and instituting an annual class A nonresident wholesale bait vendor license at $500. The resident wholesale bait vendor license entitles the licensee to 10 tags to mark bait-trapping equipment. The licensee can request additional tags at $5 each, and the licensee may not import or export bait without first obtaining a permit from the director. The class B nonresident wholesale bait vendor license entitles a nonresident to import and export bait. The class A nonresident wholesale bait vendor license entitles the licensee to 10 tags to mark bait-trapping equipment, with the option to request additional tags at $5 each. It also allows the licensee to trap in state waters with the permission of the director and permits import and export of approved bait with permission of the director. Passed senate 47-0. HNRC amended to allow a nonresident to hold a class A license if the nonresident's state of residence provides the same privilege for residents of North Dakota. Passed house 77-13. Senate refused to concur. Conference committee appointed.

SB 2338(Sen's Traynor, Tollefson, Wardner; Rep's Nelson, Porter) - Establishes a management plan for prevention and control of aquatic nuisance species. Passed senate 46-0. Passed house 88-2. Signed by president. Signed by speaker.

*And finally we come to the bills that are signed into law.
Signed/Adopted *

HB 1066(Rep's Drovdal, Bellew, Kempenich; Senator Fischer) - Changes license vendor bond fee to $10 for $15,000 coverage. Passed house 87-0. Passed senate 45-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1100 (Introduced by natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Provides protection of game and fish department records of biological data, and the name, address and electronic address of an individual participating in a wildlife harvest survey. Passed house 84-0. Passed senate 45-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1102(Introduced by natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Requires a landowner or tenant to receive permission from the director before catching or killing a depredating black bear, and a depredating black bear or mountain lion captured or killed must be turned over to the department. Requires the game and fish department, in cooperation with tribal authorities, to assess the status of mountain lions in North Dakota, and to report its findings to the legislative council before July 1, 2006. Passed house 70-17. Passed senate 45-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1137(Introduced by the natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Requires compliance with bait vendor administrative rules prior to issuance of a wholesale or retail bait vendor license. Passed house 59-32. Passed senate 45-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1138(Introduced by the natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Eliminates outdated sections of the North Dakota Century Code regarding Bureau of Reclamation property at Heart Butte, and clarifies where interest earned in game and fish fund is to be used. Passed house 90-1. Passed senate 44-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1220 (Rep's Weisz, DeKrey, Herbel) - Allows battery-powered and electronic-lighted sight pins and telescopic sights not exceeding a maximum power of 4x32 mm on crossbows. An individual who is blind and who receives a special permit to hunt game with a crossbow under this subsection may hunt only on a preserve or area approved by the director. Passed house 84-2. Passed senate 46-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1366(Rep's Hunskor, DeKrey, Hanson, Nelson; Sen's Fischer Tollefson) - An individual who has been convicted of illegally taking a moose, elk or bighorn sheep is ineligible to apply for or receive a bighorn sheep, elk or moose license, and prohibits the individual from participating in an elk or moose raffle. Passed house 90-2. Passed senate 46-0. Signed by governor.

HB 1395 (Rep's Hanson, Mueller, Nelson, Porter) - Increases the daily pier diem of game and fish advisory board members from $50 to $62.50. Passed house 89-4. Passed senate 46-0. Signed by governor.

SB 2100 (Introduced by natural resources committee at the request of the game and fish department) - Clarifies the term resident for game and fish purposes. Passed senate 46-0. Passed house 70-21. Signed by governor.

SB 2113 (Sen's Lyson, Fischer; Rep's Ruby, Onstad) - The legislative council shall study, during the 2005-06 interim, issues related to hunting and fishing by nonresidents and nonresidents who are former residents, and report its findings and recommendations, together with any legislation required to implement the recommendations, to the 60th legislative assembly. Passed senate 44-0. Passed house 78-9. Signed by governor.

SB 2334 (Sen's Hacker, Erbele, Freborg, Heitkamp; Rep's Brandenburg, Kretschmar) - Allows any nonresident full-time student living in this state who is attending an institution under the jurisdiction of the state board of higher education, a private institution of higher education, or a tribal college to obtain a resident license, excluding a lottery license. Passed senate 46-0. Passed house 89-1. Signed by governor.

SB 2367(Sen's Krauter, Andrist, Lyson, Wardner; Rep's Gulleson, Nelson) - Makes the nonresident small game license valid for 14 days instead of 10. Passed senate 41-6. Passed house 68-22. Signed by governor.

SB 2369(Sen's Heitkamp, Lyson, Tollefson; Rep's Amerman, Nelson, Wall) - Creates a nonresident 10-day fishing license for $25, and eliminates the current 7-day $20 license. Passed senate 47-0. Passed house 89-2. Signed by governor.

Later
Bob


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice list Bob, and thanks to everyone who worked so hard for the future of our outdoors.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Bob and Dick, you guys did an awesome job. If the sportsmen of this state all cared half as much about the future of hunting in North Dakota as you guys do, we'd have it made.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you very much. Most will never understand the amount of work a long list of individuals put in to this legislative session.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thank you Bob, Also Dick, Kevin, Dan, and all the others That I'm sure were involved more than any of us will ever know during this session.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice job guys....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ditto, thanks again Bob, Dick, Dan and Kevin. :beer:


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks to all of you guys for your tireless work! Much appreciated.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

While I agree that it is important to me as an outdoorsman to be involved and informed of what goes on in the legislature I have a problem with someone saying that just because someone went to Bismarck to be a loudmouth or lobbied for a specific group makes them more of an outdoorsman than I am.

POPPYCOCK!

I know I disagree with a lot of the members on this board when it comes to some of the guide issues and land access issues, but that is my right as an american.
I am glad that the majority of the bills that would have really hurt guides and outfitters got their a$$e$ kicked. It makes me sit make and say AAAHHHHHHHH.

cootkiller :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow CK...amazing.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

People who get involved are those who represent themselves towards issues they care about. In this case we have lots of different people who support different sides of issues in our great state. I give a lot of credit for those who made a stand for our ND Res. and even NR.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Deleted...


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

WHAT?
Just because I believe that access is something that should be earned and not delegated by our legislature, that makes me "AMAZING".

If some of you spent as much time out on the prairie forming relationships as you do on this website and down at bismarck whining I really don't think that any of this would be an issue.

Fight the good fight, not the one that you think will "stick it to" someone else so you can have bragging rights.

I have repeatedly asked and asked for ANY of you to come up this spring and enjoy a weekend, or even a DAY with me. Touring and fishing the bridges.
Do you want to know how many responses I have gotten. NONE, ZILCH, NADDA!
To me that doesn't show a whole lot of intent by a lot of you to form these relationships. 
Patterar and the boys are coming this weekend and it is going to be a jolly good time. You know why, cause they spent the time to form a relationship.
A lot of you "good ol boys" are missing out and that is too bad, hopefully you change your ways before you go the route of the dodo bird......
EXTINCT!

cootkiller


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I have no problem forming relationships and I do, but I'd rather not spend a day with someone who I find extremely rude and arrogant. Look at your posts. This thread is about thanking those worked this session, not a post inviting you to insult them.

And you wonder why nobody responds.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

But Miller,
I choose not to thank people that fight against what I think is right and the right way to do things. I think that going to the legislature to strongarm people is morally wrong. I believe the correct way to win this battle IS to start forming more and stonger relationships.

You say you wouldn't want to spend the day with me in order to gain access to prime hunting land. That is fine, but that is also the CHOICE that you are making. And don't come back next fall when you get denied access or next legislative session crying and whining. You were given a viable option and denied it therefore sacrificing your right to gripe and complain. 
Only when all avenues have been exhausted should we look to extreme measures and I believe that legislative intervention is the final straw that will break the camels back.

I also think that if you put too much faith in lobbyists and people who are only in things for themselves you lose. Well, paying a lobbyist meant that this fight was already lost.

cootkiller


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

I don't need you coot, I don't hunt near DL thank goodness.If the last hunting opportunity in the world was through your land, I'd quit hunting rather than kiss your bitter behind. And that's not a slam against landowners, just you as a person.

Sorry for everyone for falling into one of CK's traps. I respect what you guys have done for the state, thank you.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

You may not need me personally, but you need people like me who have the power to grant access. That is what this all comes down to.
There is a new wave on the horizon and some of you are going to get washed away by it. It is a movement by landowners of North Dakota to squash this political battle and get back to what hunting and fishing are all about, hunting and fishing. It is happening on a "need to know basis and" most on this website "DON'T NEED TO KNOW", not yet anyway.

I am bitter about nothing. I live in the lap of luxury when it comes to hunting and fishing.
I would say the 3 fingers pointing back at you are more appropriate when it comes to being bitter.

Just let me guess, you are either form Fargo/Bismarck/Grand Forks/Minot.

Ding, ding, ding, and what do we have for the lucky contestant Johnny.
I love it when I am right.
And snap goes the trap, another weasel caught.

cootkiller :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Well Cootkiller I tell ya what

Believe it or not, and you probably won't, I really don't care about my own ability to hunt in ND. I have made a lot of very good friends over the years, and I will probably not have to ever knock on another door ever again for hunting access. If I do have to rest assured I will and I will be happy to do it. My legislative involvement is for one reason, I would like my grandson and other future sportsmen to be able to enjoy some of hunting experiences that I have enjoyed in my life. There are many on this forum that do not remember or were not even born in the waterfowl heyday of the late 60'' and early 70's, the mid 90's were a glimpse of the period but to say the hunting was as good is fiction.

So weather you like it or not I am going to keep on fighting for the freelance hunting tradition and you can keep on fighting for what ever you are fighting for and we will cross each others path from time to time. Rest assured I will not quit no matter what your opinion of me is because I really don't care, my battles are for a far more important cause IMO, and if and when I get to take the little guy out on his first trip I will cherish the moment, and be at peace with the fact that I have done all I could to make it happen for him.

Bob


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

BUT BOB,

Can't the same be done by re-establishing relationships and opening up new ones instead of going to a governing body and strong arming people into doing what they don't want to.
What happens when the farmer turns his back on the outdoorsmen becaue he is sick of all these people "going to bismarck to testify".

We are talking about tomatoes but using apples and oranges to get there.

Like I said, I live in the lap of luxury when it comes to hunting and fishing and I want that for everyone. Wouldn't your son and grandson be able to prosper off of these "relatiosnships" you say you already have without government intervention.
If you are the man that you say you are then you should have raised your son/daughter in a mannner and he should be raising his/her son in a manner in which it guarentees that they would have the same opportunities because of the relationships you started and they continued.

Only the fright of losing these opportunities should scare you into using government intervention to guarentee you something. 
If you really do have all of these relationships with lanowners and and have all of this access then I pose to you one overlying question.

WHY ARE YOU SO SCARED AS TO PUT YOUR TRUST IN THE FED. GOV. TO GUARANTEE YOU SOMETHING THAT YOU, ACCORDING TO WHAT YOU SAID, AREN"T IN DANGER OF LOSING ANYWAY?

cootkiller


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"Only the fright of losing these opportunities should scare you into using government intervention to guarentee you something".

"Can't the same be done by re-establishing relationships and opening up new ones instead of going to a governing body and strong arming people into doing what they don't want to. 
What happens when the farmer turns his back on the outdoorsmen becaue he is sick of all these people "going to bismarck to testify".

http://www.stopthehogs.com/communities/ ... 2003-07-12

"If you are a duck hunter, fisherman, swimmer, hiker, bird watcher; independent farmer, or just plain love what North Dakota stands for - you need to get a copy of the draft of "North Dakota Technical Standards for Animal Feeding Operations" available from the ND Department of Health. I firmly believe North Dakota needs to take a giant initiative in banning all large and medium concentrated animal feeding operations (CAFOs), and animal feeding operations (AFOs)."


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

The hog farm issue is very different than a hunting access issue.
The average life span of a hog farm such as these is 7-10 years.
Who cleans up after they are gone. Do people want to move to a town that smells like pig $h-t.

Does hunting and fishing access endanger the health of the people and animals living on and around the area? (albeit except for the fact that some of the animals will be shot by hunters)
Hog Farms Do!

Large industrial hog farms like the ones by Cando directly endanger the health of surrounding people and wildlife through the contamination of water and land. The waters of Devils Lake are in direct line of potential runoff from these things. 
We will soon have a stinking, smelling slough bigger than the one that is already west of the city of Devils Lake.
And all so that 3 or 4 prominent families can get richer quick.

I ask again, when the owners are sick of it and quit, who cleans up the mess that will last 100's of years.

cootkiller


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the hard work guys it is much appreciated by this big city boy. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

My hat goes off to you gentlemen, Thank You for all you do!!!

:beer: :beer:


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

cootkiller said:


> What happens when the farmer turns his back on the outdoorsmen becaue he is sick of all these people "going to bismarck to testify".
> 
> cootkiller


Other backs can be turned too. And as far as your "secret" :roll: movement of landowners, *BS*, Ive never heard of it and would work against it if it did exist, as would my neibors. The vast majority of farmers do not agree with your shortsighted philosophy. The plain hard truth of the matter is that we need the votes from the cities (read: majority of people in the state), to keep pro-ag Senators and Congressman in Washington to keep our interests on a national level.

Oh yea BTW, is there a secret handshake for your big secret club :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob K

I also would like to thank you for the selfless work you have done on our behalf. You have not only done this for your children, but my grandchildren and all of the next generation coming up. You are a asset to all the sportsmen of our state. Thank you so much, and the same to Dick and all the others who helped also.

Coot I appreciate you also. There is nothing like a common enemy to unite people. Especially when they make such a spectacle of themselves. Thanks a heap. Your selfishness glares through all your concepts. You are personable and even likable in person, but your self promotion over the rights of all others is confounding. You say build relationships, but we know that means fork over cash at the door and tip good at the Cove. I appreciate your loyalty to your summer employer and relative landowners, but landowners and sportsmen have a symbiotic relationship which you will destroy. That will be to landowners great disadvantage. You should hope you do not get what you ask for.

jdpete75
Not to overwork an old cliché, but you hit the nail on the head. Now if we could only find a way to cut the ag welfare people, and still help reasonable people like you. In this day and age with everyone with their hand out you have no idea how much we appreciate your words. More of us should make our feelings known to the kind landowners we each know. Thanks you.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks guys! :beer:

Benelli


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks a lot guys, for a good fight. I see Coot Killer has not changed a bit. But give credit where it is due for providing entertainment,as I am convinced that some the people Jay Leno interviews in his Jay walking segment are former students of Coot Killer. I will be eighty years old this summer and feel saddened by what greed is doing to our heritage, At least I have seen the best and also know what the hunting and fishing was like at its worst in the 1930s. But tomorrow I will be taking a drive to do some walleye fishing , check some beaver traps and maybe try to fill my turkey tag. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

adokken said:


> But tomorrow I will be taking a drive to do some walleye fishing , check some beaver traps and maybe try to fill my turkey tag. :beer:


AAAHHHH, life is good young fellar!! :beer:


----------



## Benillibrother (Jan 26, 2003)

cootkiller is one of our whiney n.d. teachers who are too busy *****ing about more pay when most of them are already over paid. Best you don't attack that statement because I'll run you into the ground on this subject ck. Thank you Bob, Dick, Dan and the rest of the gang for your hard work and time. Bob I remember the late 60's and 70's they were great memories as a kid at the age of 8 in 1968 on my first pheasant hunt with my dad, cousin, 2 uncles and grandpa, access wasn't even a worry then, no hunting signs were rare, nobody cared if you wanted to shoot some ducks. Our farm was never posted back then either, everybody shared the wealth, still can distinctly remember my sons first rooster pheasant he shot on land that wasn't posted, his smile was worth a million bucks that day.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

I would also like to thank Dick,Dave,Bob,Ken and Dan I know they spent countless hours working on things they believe in. Although we disagree on many things its nice to know what the "enemy" is up to. These guys are dedicated to there beliefs and I applaud them for that. Now Dick if you would quit smoking them Marlboro's maybe you could wear a pair of Filson chaps without getting tired.
This post has gone way off the deep end like all seem to do. Coot came in with his take on things but now we have gone on to attack teachers. I really do not care if you like Coot or not,but teachers are far from being over paid in this state. Lets get back to the topic and give credit where its do.


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

And the wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round, round and round.

Well, I guess I really don't know what to say except that I still don't thank anyone for their "work" they did in bismarck. If nothing gets accomplished can it really be called work.

I would like to respond though to a few attacks.

1. Benellibrother-- I have never complained aobut being underpaid. I chose this profession because I like working with kids and I like seeing unsuccessful students becoming successful. I have never whined about anything in my life. I believe in hard work and look to accept the rewards that come with, you should try this philosophy sometime. As far as running me into the ground on the subject, since I have never complained about it, keep running.
2. Plainsman and adokken-- I am glad that I could me free entertainment for you. Some on here take themselves way too seriously.The thing about the outdoors is that you have to be outside to enjoy them. Not inside on a computer. Sometimes I think some of the yahoos on here never leave the screen.
3. jdpete-- FYI, the majority of the population of North Dakota DOES NOT LIVE IN THE BIG 4.
Do the math. You slbck's are so full of yourselves you refuse to look the facts in the face. 
4. Plainsman I almost forgot--no secret handshakes just a lot of posted signs telling Fargo/Bismarck/Minot/Grand Forks hunters that they are not welcome and need not ask. It is the bed that many of you have made and now you are going to have to sleep in it. And since I am on the topic of signs, ------ Heeeeere's your sign.
It sounds much better when Bill Engval says it then when I type it.

cootkiller

P.S. anyone interested in joining the "Save the Hens" foundation give me a PM I have the literature and can send it to you.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

:lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :lame: :computer: :bs:   

Anyone else finding it tough to be at work on a day like this??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sorry Bob K. If you'd like to copy/paste the bills into another thread that's fine with me. It was a well put together.

This topic has gotten too far off hand.

LOCKED


----------

